# Yeast for cultures



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok my uncle adds yeast to his cultures after he puts the water in the media and i was wondering how much and if u mix it into the media?

A fast response would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

You just need to use a pinch of it and spread it out evenly on the top of the media once it's all mixed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Last time i screwed up my culture by putting to much in but luckly i had more flies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

*d*

what happens when you put too much in? Mine crash sometimes, but I never know what does it other than mold sometimes.


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*YEAST*

I think I may have discussed the matter in another area, but we have found that if we are dealing with Bakers yeast(external), only a few grains are needed to activate the culture. To much and the cultures become susceptible to molding. Bakers yeast is a living organism, and it is hydrophillic (water loving). To much and it grows into a white mold. We do not use any in our Melanogaster cultures.

Brewers yeast (internal) is non living yeast that is used in the actual ingredients of the medium. It is used in cooked as well as instant mediums. Hope this info helps. I know sometimes it can get a bit confusing. But if you remeber internal and external, you will realize the difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

*v*

that is cool! I keep getting white mold in mine closely followed by nasty black and green mold!!! 

So a LOT less bakers yeast in my megalnogaster cultures!!! I've been putting in a GOOD pinch when I mix it, then sprinkle another good pinch on top of it. explains a lot tho. I dont use any brewers yeast in mine. 

If you can find that thread where it was talked about I'd be appreciative!!!

thanks again!


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*YEAST*

Matt, Brewers yeast is only added if you are making the medium from scratch. Otherwise their is no need. Bakers on the other hand should be used as follows: take 1/8tsp of powdered sugar and dissolve it into a cup of warm water. Add 1/8 tsp of Bakers yeast and allow the ingredients to dissolve. Using a medicine dropper , squirt some of this mixture on the surface of the cultures that you have just set up. The amount of liquid is not critical, but this activates the yeast, and hopefully will make a big difference not only in mold curtailment but production as well. Thats how we do it here. Hope this helps .
JERRY


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

*s*

i do make mine from scratch. 

a pile of potato flakes, enough water/vinegar (50/50) to make it look appetizing, then a little sugar (how much sugar do you use?), and a sprinkling of paprika. I had been adding about a spoonful of bakers yeast to that and then sprinkling 50 to 75 grains or so on top of it. That part seems to be the reason I sometimes get white growths under the media quickly followed by green and black mold on top. For some reason I never thought that you could really put too much, ya know? (within reason of course!) 

SOOOO, just a little (how much for about 4 or 6 cultures?) bakers yeast in the above conglomeration of ingredients and some yeasty sugar water on top? I think I may try that tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: YEAST*



JERRY said:


> Matt, Brewers yeast is only added if you are making the medium from scratch. Otherwise their is no need. Bakers on the other hand should be used as follows: take 1/8tsp of powdered sugar and dissolve it into a cup of warm water. Add 1/8 tsp of Bakers yeast and allow the ingredients to dissolve. Using a medicine dropper , squirt some of this mixture on the surface of the cultures that you have just set up. The amount of liquid is not critical, but this activates the yeast, and hopefully will make a big difference not only in mold curtailment but production as well. Thats how we do it here. Hope this helps .
> JERRY


So Jerry, is this more effective than just putting a pinch on top of the media when it is cooled? I too have had problems with mold before and I just associated it to adding too much bakers yeast at times. If this will work better then I will give it a try. Thanks

-Shelley


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Is the bakers just sprinkled on the surface or mixed throughout?


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*yeast*

We have been using this method for activating the yeast for the past 15 years. The problem is that by just sprinkling on yeast does not activate the culture. Warm water does. So we prepare a yeast solution. We know for a fact that the yeast is active because we see the yeast bubbles. I dont see how this can be achieved any other way. 

That is not to say that other molds may not become present, but at least you will have eliminated the fastest growing one, a white large mass.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Darks!de said:


> Is the bakers just sprinkled on the surface or mixed throughout?


Just put on top of the media once already mixed. If you use a home made media then you use brewers yeast mixed in.

-Shelley


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*yeast*

SHELLEY, you are correct. We basically look at Brewers as an internal yeast and Bakers as an external yeast. One inactive , the other active. Serving two different functions. Thanks for the imput. JERRY


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Jerry, thank you. Next week when I make cultures I am going to try the powdered sugar/water dissolving method. I appreciate the tip as I have never heard of this before.

-Shelley


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*yeast*

you can also reduce the amount of water from a cup to a 1/2 cup when activing the yeast solution. Actually after speaking to our people about this method, they use only a 1/2 cup of water.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Cool, so 1/2 c water, 1/8 tsp powdered sugar, and 1/8 tsp bakers yeast? Sounds easy enough to me. I can't believe that no one else has ever mentioned doing this. Is it a well known and widely used method? Thanks again Jerry.

-Shelley


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*yeast*

this method of activating Yeast has been known and done by people in the trade. Their are many misconceptions and creative measures that people seem to go through in order to get those cultures going. I certainly scratch my head sometimes at the ideas that seem to pop up in these forums. I guess whatever works is acceptable for the moment. 

Good quality culturing mediums are safeguarded. The difference between the you (the end user) and us (the manufacturer) is that our medium must provide 1 major difference and that is we have to be able to determine that our cultures are viable within 3 to 4 days max. End users do not require that kind of speed, but are looking for quantity growth. We need to know because aside from the criteria just mentioned above, we also sell flies. We cannot wait 3 weeks to find out if the culture is alive or dead! Thats a big difference. Hope this info brings some additonal insight. Any additonal help required, let us know. JERRY


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How many cultures do you think the 1/2 cup of warm water, 1/8 tsp powdered sugar and 1/8 tsp of bakers yeast solution will activate? Do you use 1 ml droppers?


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*YEAST*

About 10 cultures. You can also double up on the yeast solution if you are doing more cultures. Just as long as you cover the surface area with a small amount of liquid is all that is necessary. Thanks, JERRY


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

*d*

so how much brewers yeast IN the culture?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

*d*

I just came back from the animal room and must post on this. 

I have made my own media for more than a year now with mediocre results, and when I read this post I had to try it. I will be the first to say this proved THE difference apparently!!! when I ordered them online, they always came brimming with life, so many flies there seemed like thousands! Mine never did that, they only puttered about. I set up some cultures with the brewers yeast method that Jerry described and I cannot believe the results already! I previously had to wait a week to a week and a half to see maggots before, but now after 2 days ( :shock: ) I can see maggots!! And the ones that I set up on the 18th (four days ago) are just hopping with maggots, just like the ones I got from online! 

There were no real amounts discussed for the brewers yeast that was mixed in the media, so I just used a good heaping spoonful for about 6 cultures worth. It seems to be doing the trick! 

And the yeast solution for pouring on it afterwards smells good! Ya gotta stir it up and let it get going for a little while and you can really smell it workin and see the bubbles! My wife thinks I'm a freak, but I like it!  

I'm just exited that it looks like now I'll have a fly surplus! Double fly shots for everyone! :roll:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: d*

Can you re-post the recipe that you use?

Thanks,

David



wcumagic said:


> I just came back from the animal room and must post on this.
> 
> I have made my own media for more than a year now with mediocre results, and when I read this post I had to try it. I will be the first to say this proved THE difference apparently!!! when I ordered them online, they always came brimming with life, so many flies there seemed like thousands! Mine never did that, they only puttered about. I set up some cultures with the brewers yeast method that Jerry described and I cannot believe the results already! I previously had to wait a week to a week and a half to see maggots before, but now after 2 days ( :shock: ) I can see maggots!! And the ones that I set up on the 18th (four days ago) are just hopping with maggots, just like the ones I got from online!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

*s*

Sure! 

One problem with this recipe. Only approximates! I've never measured anything really, so I can only guess! 

I use regular potato flakes (although I figure my frogs are worth the best, so I get the more expensive ones (.20 more in the can!!!)). Using about 2 cups of flakes, I add the 50/50 warm water and white vinegar mix which is just that, about 50% of each until its the consistancy of pudding. I then add about 4 heaping spoonfuls of powdered sugar, 1 good dusting of paprika (probably 1/4 spoonful), plus a heaping spoonful of brewers yeast. Mix it up. 

Let it cool. In that time, make a half cup of WARM water and put in 1/4 spoonful of bakers yeast and the same of powdered sugar. Mix that up. Let it sit for 10 minutes or so. Smell it and enjoy! Well, maybe. 

After everything is cooled off to room temperature, use a spoon and glob the media in even portions in all your fly containers (I use mason jars with wide lids, so if you ever need a glass, you can just grab one of those and pour your tea and ice in it!). Then pour about a 1/8 to 1/4 inch of the yeasty mixture on top of each one and then add the excelcior. It will be really sloppy at first, but after about 30 minutes of sitting, the yeasty mixture will soak in and make it just right! Wait till this soaks in before proceeding. 

At this point you add flies and wish them luck. this makes about 6 mason jar cultures for me. This is how I did it anyway. If you have an idea let me know, there may be something I missed.


I jsut hope the hatch is as good as the maggot production!


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Just as a heads up if you are interested. I use pretty much the same ingredients, but I have a recipe. I make it in bulk and leave it in the powdered ingredients only form and then add the water as I make each culture.

8c potato flakes
1c powdered sugar
1c brewers yeast
1tsp paprika
1 crushed prenatal vitamin

I just store this in gallon size baggies and use it as I need it. After I sterilize my cups I put 1/3c of this media into each cup. Then add 1/2c of liquid. For melanogaster I do half and half (1/4c & 1/4c) water and vinegar. I am now trying less vinegar for my hydei since some people are saying that they don't do good with vinegar. Just in case anyone wanted an actual recipe. I am also now trying the activating the bakers yeast part, but it didn't work so hot for me. I don't think that I used enough of it on each culture. I also may not have let it sit long enough to activate it. wcumagic, how much did you put on top of each culture?

-Shelley


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

We got our frogs about a year ago and have just stuck to what we were told to do from the guy we got them from, even parts potato flake and brewers yeast and 100% apple cider vinegar as the liquid, works great every time…. I’ve tried a few different thing now and then but have found none to really work or work better, the ones that I added sugar too would never take off, and the ones I add 50% water to get mold or other ugly stuff happening. I guess I look at it as keep it simple….
Everyone has their own way that works for them and this is what works for us so thought I would share…….
Michelle


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

*d*

Shelley, I put about 3 spoonfuls of liquid in each one, which gets soaked in to where there is no liquid visible in about 5 minutes. I made more today, and you do have to let the yeasty mix sit for a good 5 or 10 minutes and you WILL smell it working. To me it smells like a yeasty fruitless wine. 

Michelle, I thought my recipe was working good till I did this. 

I have more maggots in the first "batch" of fruit flies I made with this method than ever before. I havent had them hatch yet, but it was only 5 days ago and I already have probably 50 maggots crawling all the way up to the top and a whole layer of them on top of the media. I only seeded it with about 30 to 50 flies to begin with. Previously I had to wait weeks for this.

I keep walking out there to look at them and stare at the maggots. 
This one was made on the night of the 18th and the pic taken midday on the 23rd. I know this one is not in a mason jar, but I made these because I'm going on vacation and these already had nice little holes cut in the lid. 
There are more maggots than what you can see in the picture and there are only about 30 flies in this one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

*d*

Shelley,

I cant beleive I forgot to ask this, but whats the prenatal vitamin for?


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: d*



wcumagic said:


> Shelley,
> 
> I cant beleive I forgot to ask this, but whats the prenatal vitamin for?


We just heard it as a secret from another frogger. He said that if your intentions were breeding that it helps. Sounded good to us. I honestly don't remember what else he had to say about it though.

-Shelley


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

ok another quick question, what is that fiber looking stuff in your culture?? and where do you get it :wink: 
thanks
Michelle


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

It's excelsior, which can be bought online and in craft stores such as Michael's or Hobby Lobby. Wal-Mart even carries it, if you shop there. In the craft section, of course.

Personally, I've stopped using it. It makes a huge mess from stray pieces when you make the cultures, because it's sold in one big solid mass and you have to cut or break pieces off. Those same stray pieces often fall into the dusting cup with the FFs. If you don't pick them out, they get stuck on the frogs' tongues. And since they're straw colored, they stick out like a sore thumb in the viv. 

I use stuff called Plastic Canvas, or nothing at all in the cultures other than medium. Sure, the flies like excelsior, but it's too much trouble to hassle with IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

*d*

It does fall out sometimes, but I just try to only put "chunks" of it in there when I make the cultures so the little pieces wont fall out when you feed. 

But you are totally correct, the fibers do stand out like a sore thumb, but at least they're easy to pick up! I've seen people use fiberglass window screen among other things but I've not tried it yet.

I think I may try that prenatal vitamin thing.... My wife still has some of those from our last clutch, errr, baby. :roll:


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

> I think I may try that prenatal vitamin thing.... My wife still has some of those from our last clutch, errr, baby.


Don't let her see that! :lol: We have been using them from the beginning, so I can't really vouch for anything different. It hasn't seemed to hurt anything. They originally said that they use Ed's media, which is a four pound bag. To that he added three crushed vitamins. I just adjusted mine to my media by weight. Hope that helps.

Also, you guys really should give the shower spoofy thing a try in place of excelsior. I love it! No mess and it's really not that hard. I just cut a piece off and roll it up, like you are rolling up a pair of socks. Then put the cut ends into the media. When I add my water I stir the media up with a spoon and hold the spoofy thing in the middle and make sure that the cut ends get covered up by the media before it starts to harden up. Like I said, I love it.

-Shelley


----------

